

Ask HN: Is there a way to run/port a Pygame(Python lin) to the web client ? - code_devil

I have used Django for web development and have written some games using pygame. But, is there a way to port the game to the Web ? Or are there any libraries that would help me do that ?
======
alnayyir
This is a non-trivial problem.

